# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Steel Transport

## cyclic

Stolen from the Commodore Forum.
Just could not resist showing this ingenious way of transporting reo bar. 
Don't for one minute you will get away with this in Aus

----------


## Moondog55

Yeah No number plate on the trailer and no red flag

----------


## r3nov8or

Needs a slab or two on the trailer, only to lower the centre of gravity

----------


## toooldforthis

shouldn't transport bimbos like that either.

----------


## Whitey66

> shouldn't transport bimbos like that either.

   :Roflmao:

----------

